# Can you test R22 refrigerant levels if condenser fan motor is broken?



## Hvacclueless (5 mo ago)

I have spoken to 2 HVAC professionals. One told me R22 is too low (despite broken fan motor), while the other said it would be impossible to check R22 pressure while the fan motor is broken.

I am frustrated because our condenser fan motor was replaced with no mention of refrigerant (R22) potentially being low. Naturally a laundry list of future work now.


----------

